# Scottish Muslims Are Outraged - At Puppy



## muskrat89 (2 Jul 2008)

Don't "Muslims" ever get annoyed? Irritated? Why are they always outraged? (I say "Muslims because that is how it is stated in  the article. I know that these folks probably aren't really representative)

 ???

From this article on FoxNews:  http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,374564,00.html



> Ad Featuring Popular Police Pup Sparks Anger in Scottish Muslim Communities
> Tuesday, July 01, 2008
> 
> 
> ...



Read the rest at the link posted...


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Jul 2008)

Well hey, if they want to live in a country that advocates the distribution of cute little puppy postcards, they are just gonna have to deal with it.  I would love for the Scottish people to protest on things they feel are not "clean" in regards to the Muslim faith.  Oh wait, they can't, its "racist".  :


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Jul 2008)

I'm sure that Gordon Brown is trembling in his brogues... :

I'm surprised that they haven't expressed even greater outrage at what they see on the plate of the average Scottish breakfaster.e.,  the equivalent of a whole pig, gutted, bled, deepfried, sprinkled with brown sauce and garnished with fried bread (yum, yum).


----------



## Shadowolf (2 Jul 2008)

http://www.thecourier.co.uk/output/2008/07/02/newsstory11590817t0.asp

A SINGLE muslim was outraged.   Glad every time someone gets angry about something it makes the news.     :


----------



## Hawk (2 Jul 2008)

I wonder if they cross the street to avoid getting close to an "unclean" puppy?

What else about Scottish culture offends them? Bagpipes? Haggis? Scotch Eggs? How about dancers that show off quite a bit of leg in kilts?


Hawk


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Jul 2008)

Hawk said:
			
		

> I wonder if they cross the street to avoid getting close to an "unclean" puppy?
> ...



I don't know.

But: I *do know* that there have been many official complaints lodged here in Ottawa, and in other cities, about Muslim taxi drivers who refuse to carry a guide dog because it is _unclean_. We are so PC that we refuse to lift their licenses for failing to adhere to the conditions of their licenses. They don't need to kiss the dog - all they have to do is obey the city bylaws.


----------



## Strike (2 Jul 2008)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I don't know.
> 
> But: I *do know* that there have been many official complaints lodged here in Ottawa, and in other cities, about Muslim taxi drivers who refuse to carry a guide dog because it is _unclean_. We are so PC that we refuse to lift their licenses for failing to adhere to the conditions of their licenses. they don't need to kiss the dog - all they have to do is obey the city bylaws.



Pretty sure all it would take would be one person suing the taxi company for failing to allow access based on disability (requires a service dog) for that to get sorted out right quick.


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Pretty sure all it would take would be one person suing the taxi company for failing to allow access based on disability (requires a service dog) for that to get sorted out right quick.



And just *would* a person requiring a seeing-eye dog *identify* the cab company?  

I kid I kid.


----------



## Harris (2 Jul 2008)

Why is it that people who come to Canada (or any other country for that matter) can complain about things that offend them, and usually something is done about it, or at the least it becomes a news item, but if I (born in Canada), were to complain about the same thing I'd be ignored, told to suck it up, or at the worst labelled as a racist?  If I were ever to move to another country, I would never think to complain about their traditions, etc... unless it were a safety issue.

It must be nice is all I can say.


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Jul 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> Why is it that people who come to Canada (or any other country for that matter) can complain about things that offend them, and usually something is done about it, or at the least it becomes a news item, but if I (born in Canada), were to complain about the same thing I'd be ignored, told to suck it up, or at the worst labelled as a racist?  If I were ever to move to another country, I would never think to complain about their traditions, etc... unless it were a safety issue.
> 
> It must be nice is all I can say.



Agreed.  Its rather insulting that people like to move to countries with the freedom to practice what ever they like without being executed (like back home), and then they turn around and complain about the system that gives them that right.


----------



## Strike (2 Jul 2008)

To be fair, in this case it seems to be 1 politician, who happens to be Muslim, trying to win votes of his constituents of the same religion.  The second article certainly doesn't make it seem that there's a huge outrage.

Edited to add:  It seems some can't see the forest through the trees.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Jul 2008)

Just curious how you guys know some of these people weren't born there?


----------



## Harris (2 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Just curious how you guys know some of these people weren't born there?



I'm generalizing for sure.  However, of the incidents I've personally seen, the majority of the complaints were from people not born in Canada.


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Jul 2008)

They may *have* been for all i know.  But I don't think it changes anything.  They are still living in a country, and if they were born their, then their *parents* were not, and if they were, then *their* parents were not.  And they have to learn their faith and beliefs some someone. 

  All I'm saying is if you hate the way a Country is doing something, don't live there.  Because Harris is right, there is no way a Canadian could walk into a Muslim country, start making headlines about their for distaste Muslin ways (especially if it was something as insignificant as a puppy), and not get labeled a racist.  What do you think would happen if I walked into a Muslim shop and told them that I thought *cows* were unclean?

Wait, is it cows that are holy for Muslims right?  Or is it Hindu?  I'm hazy.


----------



## North Star (2 Jul 2008)

Since 2001, I have made it a personal policy not to care about Muslim "outrage", as the media almost always blows it out of proportion. This is a case of one guy (who happens to be elected) who thinks people "might" be offended. The only time I consider reports of "outrage" as worthy of my time is if they are linked to rioting (Danish cartoon-level stuff).

If some religious nutso is truly offended, I dare him to grab his friends and give it a try. I'm afraid he'll only get to meet lots of not-so-nice puppies employed by the Police.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Pretty sure all it would take would be one person suing the taxi company for failing to allow access based on disability (requires a service dog) for that to get sorted out right quick.



THAT would be interesting!  The left-of-centrists would feel like a wishbone - "oooh, who do we root for?"  

North Star - Agree you have to take media statements of outrage with a grain of salt (esp., as Strike said, when it's based on a statement from someone with a constituency to appease).


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Jul 2008)

Looses it's shock factor doesn't it?

Muslims are outraged over BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH who cares.  

I'm waiting for Muslims being outraged over the count from count chocolia cereal boxes waving with his left hand or something. It's getting THAT silly now.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Jul 2008)

How come when my wife gets mad at me there aren't headlines reading "Roman Catholics Are Outraged Over Excessive Alcohol Consumption By Heathen Athiests"?


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Jul 2008)

RWAR!
ARMY.CA senior posters OUTRAGED over noob's lack of using the search function!

Everyone, we're OUTRAGED! Hey, HEY aren't you listening? We said we're OUTRAGED! Now go out of your way to apologize to us and play cate us.


----------



## Haggis (2 Jul 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> THAT would be interesting!  The left-of-centrists would feel like a wishbone - "oooh, who do we root for?"



I'd buy tickets to that trial! 



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> How come when my wife gets mad at me there aren't headlines reading "Roman Catholics Are Outraged Over Excessive Alcohol Consumption By Heathen Athiests"?



To borrow a phrase from Flawed Design "loses it's shock factor after a while, doesn't it?"   ;D


----------



## gaspasser (2 Jul 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I'm sure that Gordon Brown is trembling in his brogues... :
> 
> I'm surprised that they haven't expressed even greater outrage at what they see on the plate of the average Scottish breakfaster.e.,  the equivalent of a whole pig, gutted, bled, deepfried, sprinkled with brown sauce and garnished with fried bread (yum, yum).


...Stop it!!! you're making me hungry...oh, and some haggis!!!


----------



## Bob Terwilliger (2 Jul 2008)

Perhaps on the next postcard, they could out a picture of a goat on it. Oh wait, that could could be construed as porn by some............


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Jul 2008)

Bob Terwilliger said:
			
		

> Perhaps on the next postcard, they could out a picture of a goat on it. Oh wait, that could could be construed as porn by some............



Oh, Kirkhill! Don't get all excited now.


----------



## Strike (2 Jul 2008)

This reminds me of this little tidbit...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1576443/Three-little-pigs-'could-offend-builders,-Muslims'.html

What made it shake my head even more was the very group these people were trying to placate were almost offended by it.  Go figure.  I would be too.  If I want someone to speak for me, I'll tell them.   :


----------



## gaspasser (2 Jul 2008)

Pretty bad these days when all of the nursary rhymes we grew up on are now considered Not Politically Correct.  :crybaby: 
And no matter what you do in life, _IT_ will offend someone at some time or some when. The one that really got my goat! was the one about Muslim taxi drivers who wouldn't take customers with guide dogs.   :rage:
I'm feeling a "kneel and face the ditch" coming..or is it a "go back to your old country and spout off jus the same"
my $0.02.  But then again, I can be considered an Immigrant...BUT I call myself


----------



## Teeps74 (2 Jul 2008)

Look at the source of the amusement... British newspapers are now days *all * tabloids in my not so humble opinion. It has become less about actual reporting of facts, to more selling ad space (there seems to be another thread about here talking about that very thing here in Canada). To sell more ad space, you need sensational headlines to make papers sell more.

I doubt this particular story would make it above the fold on page ten here in Canada (assuming it made the paper at all).

Of course, of more concern to me, is the fodder this particular story is for the Islamophobes and full on racists in GBR (and other places). I work closely off and on with Afghans of the Muslim persuasion, and previously counted Muslims as subordinates and good friends. The characterisations that "they are offended by everything" is nothing more then mass media fed laziness. Feeding into that Islamophobia does nothing for our commitment to improve life in the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan, and does everything to fuel the recruiting of organisations like al'Qaeda and the Taliban.

Always remember, that fanaticism is not limited to any one religion. It was not to long ago that the IRA was blowing up pubs in Ireland and GBR for the way people prayed and nothing more. Hearing the stories from my grandmother Kenny of the treatment of Catholics by the Orangemen tells the story of other fanatics... Pointing fingers on the basis of small highly vocal groups of fanatics does not move us, as a human race, forward (but will keep most of us employed for the next several thousand years).


----------



## gaspasser (2 Jul 2008)

{they need a nail on the head emoticon}

I concur that many times IT is the media that fosters the Islamophobia of the masses.  I have also had the aquiantance of some Muslims, and I nor my way of life did offend them in any way.  Who, by way of thier religion, are peaceful and gracious {mind you, I wasn't up to eating bacon in front of them either} I respected and them me.
I, as well as many people here, have spent time in Islamic/Arabic and Jewish countries and HAD to abide by thier rules and laws, why can't they do the same?


----------



## adaminc (2 Jul 2008)

#1, Fox News is essentially a tabloid now, so take their news with a grain of salt

#2, the News Organizations who "broke" this story was the Daily Mail UK, who is known for taking things wildly out of context and blowing them out of proportion (like Fox). There is an article on the Courier (Tayside's Newspaper) dismissing the claim.

http://www.thecourier.co.uk/output/2008/07/02/newsstory11590817t0.asp


----------



## Teeps74 (2 Jul 2008)

Re-reading my post, for those that do not know me... Please do not take it as me pointing fingers around here. Outsiders though, might not understand that we are not talking about all Muslims, but rather the extremist few, and that was merely the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Strike (2 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Re-reading my post, for those that do not know me... Please do not take it as me pointing fingers around here. Outsiders though, might not understand that we are not talking about all Muslims, but rather the extremist few, and that was merely the point I was trying to make.



Actually, to expand, *I* was complaining about politicians. ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jul 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...Stop it!!! you're making me hungry...oh, and some haggis!!!



Is it still a haggis if it's wrapped in bacon and deep-fried?

And what scotch do you have with a breakfast food like that?


----------



## Teeps74 (2 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Actually, to expand, *I* was complaining about politicians. ;D



Argh! You would have to say the "p" word. Now I feel icky and need a shower!


----------



## geo (2 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Is it still a haggis if it's wrapped in bacon and deep-fried?
> 
> And what scotch do you have with a breakfast food like that?



Haggis - with the Scottish "secret" special sauce....... (SCOTCH!)  Mmmmmmm...........


----------



## Duke_The_Patriot (2 Jul 2008)

Hawk said:
			
		

> I wonder if they cross the street to avoid getting close to an "unclean" puppy?
> 
> What else about Scottish culture offends them? Bagpipes? Haggis? Scotch Eggs? How about dancers that show off quite a bit of leg in kilts?
> 
> ...



Exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Haggis (2 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Is it still a haggis if it's wrapped in bacon and deep-fried?
> 
> And what scotch do you have with a breakfast food like that?





			
				geo said:
			
		

> Haggis - with the Scottish "secret" special sauce....... (SCOTCH!)  Mmmmmmm...........



*STOP TEASING ME!!!! * 

Except you Geo, old friend.  Just keep the Secret Sauce flowing...  ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member (4 Jul 2008)

Some  video from Pat Condell about a not so different case in Canada, it's worth a look.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUTFcgE1F7w


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Is it still a haggis if it's wrapped in bacon and deep-fried?



Enhanced Haggis Plus (c) - more of the cholesterol you crave!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jul 2008)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I don't know.
> 
> But: I *do know* that there have been many official complaints lodged here in Ottawa, and in other cities, about Muslim taxi drivers who refuse to carry a guide dog because it is _unclean_. We are so PC that we refuse to lift their licenses for failing to adhere to the conditions of their licenses. They don't need to kiss the dog - all they have to do is obey the city bylaws.



Funny also that Mohammad coming across a very thirsty dog, took off his slipper filled it with water for the dog to drink. Seems his followers want to outdo the prophet.


----------



## wannabe SF member (4 Jul 2008)

This is the result of a lack of central authority for the muslim religion.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jul 2008)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> This is the result of a lack of central authority for the muslim religion.



What, like the Pope or the Archbishop is for theirs?


----------



## slowmode (4 Jul 2008)

No offense to Muslims *CONSIDERING I AM ONE* but this article is beyond stupid. What kind of person would get offended by having a dog on a post card...I guess i'm not Muslim for finding dogs cute. 

For the sake of this planet people have to learn how to relax...this is what happens when you have people who are so uptight and use a religion to justify it.


----------



## Greymatters (6 Jul 2008)

Didnt we have this conversation last year and verify that there's nothing valid about this 'unclean dog' complaint?  If I recall correctly, a belief in dogs being 'unclean' was a cultural belief and not a religious one...

And to go further, I guess this guy was Outraged at his neighbour who owned a dog, and Outraged at the police department for owning a dog, and Outraged at the city for not killing all unclean dogs, and Outraged at the politicians for not banning the ownership of dogs...   

Tolerance and understanding is nice, but some people should just go back where they came from until they grow up... :


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (10 Jul 2008)

My former roomate just told me of an amusing incident as he walked his new puppy.  He happened to pass in front of a Mosque.  The way the men reacted you'd think he was waving around a vile of anthrax.  They were honestly, truly terrified.  

I still remember the reaction of our security guard when he wanted to use the elevator and a dog and owner were on.  He told them to get off because he wanted to use it.  The owner refused,  the guard said "I work here and I don't want your dog attacking me"  the owner said "Well I live here and if you want to keep working here you'll stop holding up the elevator".  (I laughed for a while about it - 60+ year old gay guy and his tinny tiny furball taking on a 6'5" big scary Arab security guard in uniform)  Courage in all forms eh?


----------



## twistedcables (30 Jul 2008)

I am a Muslim and I'd like to know how a PICTURE of a puppy on a postcard has ANYTHING to do with its (ritually unclean) saliva?  Muslim countries like Jordan (for example) use police dogs.  Working dogs like seeing eye, guard, sheep and hunting dogs are specifically mentioned in Islamic legal discussion.

I use to train police officers in Canada, how to deal with this in particular: a bomb threat called in on a Muslim place of worship during Friday prayers (hundreds of congregants).  In walks Constable Goodguy with Sally the German Shep. - NOW WHAT?!  

Answer: until we train FERRETS how to detect bombs and drugs...the puppy'll do just fine!  And Allah knows cuz he PUT that ability in the dog and I'm sure God would want you (and your building) to remain in one piece

HOW did this even make the news, I wonder.  AH YES the story - just look at how many commented!


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2008)

Scottish Muslim?

There's a contradiction in terms. or Oxymoronic?

What's his name ? Hamish McMuhamid?


----------



## gaspasser (30 Jul 2008)

Muahhahahah. you owe me a cup of coffee..that was to funny...
What gets me, is that it doesn't matter what the "offence" is, some people will take offence to it, no matter where they are, just for a line or two and thier 15 minutes.
Pah-lease.!


----------



## greenjacket (30 Jul 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Scottish Muslim?
> 
> There's a contradiction in terms. or Oxymoronic?
> 
> What's his name ? Hamish McMuhamid?




right on


----------



## North Star (31 Jul 2008)

I don't recall any muslims ever signing the Scottish National Covenant (the one that sparked the Bishop's Wars)...or partaking in greased pig wrestling. Could it be that gasp..Scotland is a thoroughly Christian kinda place?


----------



## gaspasser (31 Jul 2008)

North Star said:
			
		

> I don't recall any muslims ever signing the Scottish National Covenant (the one that sparked the Bishop's Wars)...or partaking in greased pig wrestling. Could it be that gasp..Scotland is a thoroughly Christian kinda place?


...and paganish.     Mostly all traditions in the Isles are of pagan and Druid backgrounds.


----------



## Hawk (31 Jul 2008)

They never fought for Scotland, and never will. They don't have a right to criticize Scottish culture. If they don't like what goes on in Scotland, they are free to leave, same as in any other free country they inhabit.


Hawk


----------



## jacksparrow (31 Jul 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Scottish Muslim?
> 
> There's a contradiction in terms. or Oxymoronic?
> 
> What's his name ? Hamish McMuhamid?



Hmmmm....I guess the same can be said about Canadian Jews, catholics and all the other faiths eh? A scottish Muslim is probably someone of the muslim faith born and bred in Scotland, and here is the shocker.....with a thick scottish accent.

You sound like one of those that think to be a canadian, you only have to be white ( no matter where the white is from, even if it's bosnia )?

Howz that?


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jul 2008)

I would love to hear that. 

A Scottish Muslim reciting the Koran with a thick brogue!! >


----------



## jacksparrow (31 Jul 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I would love to hear that.
> 
> A Scottish Muslim reciting the Koran with a thick brogue!! >



You need to get out the boonies then. As a Brit from London, I have seen people of all shades with the various British accents.


----------



## 2 Cdo (31 Jul 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> You sound like one of those that think to be a canadian, you only have to be white ( no matter where the white is from, even if it's bosnia )?



Nice stretch : I personally think we should just think of ourselves as Canadian. Not (insert nationality/religious)-Canadian.


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jul 2008)

jacksparrow.....try to see the humor in it before your brand me as a racist....

Or maybe your sense of humor has been adjusted by the Political Correctness cops.

Your screen name is that of a pirate.....in reality one of the worst criminals of their time. The bikers of their time. Do I brand you as a criminal?


----------



## Nemo888 (31 Jul 2008)

You missed the rest of the headline.

"Scottish Muslims Are Outraged,...All 14 of Them!"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2008)

All done, nothing to see here.

That's it, keep moving and no rubbernecking!







Milnet.ca Fun Five O


----------

